# Ultimate Dubs 13.



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, 

So who went to Ultimate Dubs?

I went and had a great time, saw some great motors there, I forgot my camera so no pics  but I did buy myself some goodies, got some Dodo Lime Prime, Zaino 7 show car wash, some Poorboys SSR-1, some Autosmart G101 and a panel pot of Supernatural Hybrid. 

Just wondering what others thought, what they brought and if they fancy posting any pics up.

Thanks Adam


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I went, was a good day apart from the cold!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Was good, enjoyed it some pic's


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Some great pics there


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Didn't make it this year , heard there was some *****ing over what cars got inside ?

Have they sorted the lighting , your pics look good , I remember going a few years ago and the lights made the cars look different colours ?


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Ye I did get snowed on when I had a look outside!

Those are some great pics buddy!
anyone else got any pics?

Did anyone get any good deals?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

theres not much inspiration coming out of the 'dub scene' anymore, just an overdose of coilovers and standardness

at least the dubbers took time out to clean their cars with cleaning products this year and not battery acid, lol


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I wanted to go but couldn't make it pictures look good anyway.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish i could have gone as ive never been maybe next year


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Tazz said:


> theres not much inspiration coming out of the 'dub scene' anymore, just an overdose of coilovers and standardness
> 
> at least the dubbers took time out to clean their cars with cleaning products this year and not battery acid, lol


To be honest I do know what you mean, they are all nice cars in their own right but when every other car has air/gas suspension and stretched tyres it tends to get a bit same same..

I wonder if VW did a pre dubbed golf how many people would buy it and mod it back to standard just to be different


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Tazz said:


> theres not much inspiration coming out of the 'dub scene' anymore, just an overdose of coilovers and standardness
> 
> at least the dubbers took time out to clean their cars with cleaning products this year and not battery acid, lol


This....


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Some stunning cars again this year. :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Some beautiful cars there. Not sure on the white rotors on the rs4 though.


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

not my thing at all, to me they just look like cars that have knackered suspension and ill-fitting wheels. Also, the smoothing out of everything makes them look like they're missing something or like they're a bit simple...


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

Purple A5 is pure sex


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pics but what's the point of some looks fantastic but how could you drive them are most just show queens if so big shame, loving the R32


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Great pics but what's the point of some looks fantastic but how could you drive them are most just show queens if so big shame, loving the R32


You would be surprised at how many are actually daily driven or driven a lot!


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

I personally have gone way off the dub scene. It's all scene boys with big cheque books

Every can in there will of been on air ride suspension with either rotaforms, bbs or Porsche wheels and that's it. There's no style or personality to them. Hence why I didn't go. I do however like how clean they are


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pics of some awesome cars  Looks like a lot of dream caddys there :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Few photos my brother and I took!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well its offical after seeing the pictures I am getting old i have a big love for many types of cars but in my head comes the word chav do like a few in pics but well it must be an age thing never thought I would say it.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I went and my car was the dirtiest it's been for a long time!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive looked at these and lots more pics on facebook
whilst there are some very nice cars

this is outstanding

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/882859_556110394409268_1485969267_o.jpg

they all look the same

same wheels
same air suspension
etc etc etc

i can appreciate the time,effort and cash that has gone into them
but they cant be used on a daily basis


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Wasn't at the show but had the pleasure of prepping a mates car for the show!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> ive looked at these and lots more pics on facebook
> whilst there are some very nice cars
> 
> this is outstanding
> ...


3DSM and Rotiform seem to be the popular choices at the moment as well as some BBS rims. 
You'd be surprised at how many are daily drivers though :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the colour on that golf!


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

was my first time attending this event. gotta say i was very impressed to be honest. yes, there was a lot of cookie cutter-ism going on with the rims (hell, there were even a few cookie cutter rims on show too!) but the overall standard of the cars on show was second to none.

never seen paint finishes so deep. anyone get any pics of the immaculate cherry red mk2 golf?? had a chromed and painted undercarriage and TB's, was the sex! 

also, upon visiting this event i now really want a mk2 scirocco :buffer:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I wanted to go but it's my boys birthday, maybe next year looked like an awesome show!


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a good show but a couple of miles of traffic! ha


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

VdoubleU said:


> It was a good show but a couple of miles of traffic! ha


ye luckily i moved to just around the corner so no traffic this year, but it took ages last time to get there.

well worth that wait though.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Tazz said:


> theres not much inspiration coming out of the 'dub scene' anymore, just an overdose of coilovers and standardness
> 
> at least the dubbers took time out to clean their cars with cleaning products this year and not battery acid, lol


Agree on both points...
So how was their paint work under the lights?

I went to a smaller indoor dub show the other week, they were clean but every one of em was really badly swirled and scratched when viewed under the lights. Made me think all their cleaning was doing more harm than good.

Would be nice to see a non-slammed dub, I enjoyed the OEM mk1 golfs the most.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree I think sometimes less can be more!

just a bit of oem+,

I think a well modified car is one where you can follow the lines from front to back with no one bit stands out that grabs your eyes.


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Most years at ultimate dubs they have a room with mint totally standard concourse condition VW's usually at least one of every model 

It's just most of the photos you see will be of the highly modified ones


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

willwander said:


> Agree on both points...
> So how was their paint work under the lights?
> 
> I went to a smaller indoor dub show the other week, they were clean but every one of em was really badly swirled and scratched when viewed under the lights. Made me think all their cleaning was doing more harm than good.
> ...


My polo 6n's an unslammed dub  paid to have it resprayed and have the weld lines smoothed off then insurance but raped me


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I liked it, better than i thought it would be and good meeting up with the Dodo guys (its always a pleasure). Some nice cars but only a couple really caught my attention, one being the red golf mk5, the purple A5 (RS5 wannabe) and the supercharged RS4


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Supercharged RS4 was the product of my friends company "audi superchargers uk". 

Loved the A5 and need to get mine back...


----------

